# Pet pigeon lost in Los Angeles Brentwood area 2015



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi, I've posted quite a bit about my pigeons in the past but I never thought to post here when my female pigeon disappeared on Feb 23rd 2015. 
At first I thought she had just gone to live with some wild pigeons that nested on the upper floors of our high rise and for weeks I would watch and definitely thought I saw her passing by but I may have been in denial about her disappearance. She came to us in July 2012, a very young pigeon but already eating on her own. She just wanted to stay. She did disappear a few days after she came but was back again a day or 2 later and never left after that. I always had the windows open for her to fly away anytime. I was looking after an injured squirrel at the time and she kind of came to be a friend to him. Now that I have had a few female pigeons I see what an amazing bird she was. She would just come to me land on my head or my boyfriends head. She would navigate our apartment so well and always be very interested in anything we were doing. When she was ready to lay eggs I made a nest in a basket in my bedroom for her and that's where she nested. She was never caged and never left even though a male pigeon kept coming to visit her in 2013/14, she would fly with him to other balconies but always come back. I named her Lucky because the injured squirrel I was taking care of had not been lucky. When my squirrel died in June 2014 she flew around frantically. I had him in a box before I buried him, she flew and perched on the rim of the box, she was clearly devastated. After my squirrel died she was our only child/pet and I gave her a lot more attention. 3 days before she disappeared in 2015 our apartment was being sprayed for roaches. I couldn't leave her there and she was on her eggs so I took her with me in the car for the day. I went for a long drive and that may have freaked her out she had never been away from the building before. The day she disappeared was like any other day, the windows were open, her food was on the balcony. When I got home we looked and called for her and some pigeons looked out of the balcony from a few floors above us which is why I thought she was one of them and had joined them. We still kept looking and about 2 days later we saw a whole lot of pigeon feathers in the gardens at the back of our apartment complex but no body just a lot of feathers that were her color. I took some to see if I could get a DNA test and see if they would match her feathers we had at home but I couldn't find anywhere that would do that much of a test. We still lived in our apartment for a year after that and I kept thinking that I saw her and she was watching us but these pigeons would never get close enough for me to really see if it was her. In July 2015 we found a baby male pigeon in our apartment complex and I hand reared him and I still have him now. I keep wondering if he was her baby. He looks a lot like her. After we moved in 2016 I kept going back to try to see her. Pigeons would sit on that upper balcony and watch me but I never knew if she was one of them. After the middle of 2017 I have no longer seen pigeons there. I don't know if the building got rid of them. 
It crosses my mind a lot that since she was so much like a pet and so friendly that maybe someone in the area has her or even our roommate may have given her to someone with pigeons. After all this time I just want to know if anyone reading this in the area was given her or found her around Feb 2015. I will post a pic. Thanks so much if you have any insight or info or even know if I could get a DNA test done to match the 2 sets of feathers, I still have them.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

If she was a pet, then flying free has its dangers and risks, just as much for any pet bird. Feral pigeons do not live longer. Pet birds do not live longer if they get out and can’t be caught. 

If the plan was to let her be free then that is the risk you take and it’s not surprising she left or couldn’t get back for so many reasons. 

If you still after all this time want to re look at it then I would put flyers up of her picture . Go to the local stores that sell bird food and place a flyer there. Perhaps you will get lucky.


----------

